# SOME TOYS OF MINE



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

some pics


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

some pics


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

.........


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Looks tidy


----------



## jordan (Jan 31, 2008)

coming to a for sale thread near you :chuckle:


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

No mate not for sale!


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

Simonh said:


> Looks tidy


Thanks mate


----------



## djtimodj (Jul 24, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

very nice love the japanese flag on covers:thumbsup:


----------



## r33gtsman (Jun 29, 2001)

That looks like Henry Sage's old car if I am not mistaken (or very similar at least). The old people on here will know who I mean


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

r33gtsman said:


> That looks like Henry Sage's old car if I am not mistaken (or very similar at least). The old people on here will know who I mean


a few people have owned it over the years lol


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Dont really like the rims on the Skyline but the Cossie looked pretty nice


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

djtimodj said:


> Sweet!


thanks mate :thumbsup:


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

r33gtsman said:


> That looks like Henry Sage's old car if I am not mistaken (or very similar at least). The old people on here will know who I mean


yes mate henry old car


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

.::TopSky::. said:


> Dont really like the rims on the Skyline but the Cossie looked pretty nice


used the cossie as my everyday :thumbsup:


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> a few people have owned it over the years lol


like you, you've seen a few bedsit's in your time lol


----------



## r33gtsman (Jun 29, 2001)

qad said:


> yes mate henry old car


I thought so :thumbsup: lovely car you have there mate, I remember when Henry had that and I was in the passenger seat while we were doing over 180mph in Suffolk coming home from a track day (on a private road of course !), quite a few years ago now though.

In fact, I drove that car for a few laps at the said track day, it was a bloody monster back then as wel lol !

Good memories from that car, look after it mate


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

qad said:


> used the cossie as my everyday :thumbsup:


What is done to it mate? The usual "330" Package?


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

r33gtsman said:


> I thought so :thumbsup: lovely car you have there mate, I remember when Henry had that and I was in the passenger seat while we were doing over 180mph in Suffolk coming home from a track day (on a private road of course !), quite a few years ago now though.
> 
> In fact, I drove that car for a few laps at the said track day, it was a bloody monster back then as wel lol !
> 
> Good memories from that car, look after it mate


thanks mate nice to see someone got good memories of the car, do you have any momories of any top speed runs or 1/4mile times


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

.::TopSky::. said:


> What is done to it mate? The usual "330" Package?


T34, set of grays go well for a everyday car :thumbsup:


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

so what power is the car at the mo opcorn:


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

I want more of the Cossie!!!


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

so 600?


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

qad said:


>


Am I readin that right - 729600 miles??? Thats some serious mileage for it to still be looking that good. I'm impressed!


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

glensR33 said:


> so 600?


boring opcorn: your jealous:chuckle:


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

Phil69 said:


> Am I readin that right - 729600 miles??? Thats some serious mileage for it to still be looking that good. I'm impressed!


this car has had a full restoration nut and bolt, also shell was dipped in acid..approx 3yrs ago


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Some nice motors you have there.. Must be costly maintaining them all?


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

samgtr said:


> Some nice motors you have there.. Must be costly maintaining them all?[/QUOT
> love my toys to much to think about cost lol! thanks mate


----------



## SAMI (Jul 21, 2009)

nice cars :smokin:


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

SAMI said:


> nice cars :smokin:




nice one :thumbsup:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

swear ive seen this years ago too ?? looks very familiar to one of an owner that i purchased an ignition amplifier of , could be wrong


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

No just wondering what power it is???


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

glensR33 said:


> No just wondering what power it is???


sorry i got the wrong end of the stick i thought you was being the presidents puppet again lol 

i have got some nice mate from donigal and cork, what part you from?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Listen you piece, I've ignored all of your pathetic posts, but if you want to keep making stupid remarks then i'm happy to mug you off at every opportunity and lets face it, its not exactly going to be a hard task.

Now once again, I will refrain from writing what comes naturally to me whe I see you post if you would kindly do one and keep out of my posts.


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

the only piece out there is that astra you use to drive, your the gura of mugging people off if you wanna carry on ill save the best to later!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Guys, be nice to one another. Life really is too short.


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

Love the Capri....


----------



## joe200 (Mar 6, 2010)

lol you two still arguing?


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

Mikster said:


> Love the Capri....


thanks mate :thumbsup:

putting the cars to bed now, until next year...


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

I took my skyline out for a last blast last night before it hibernates. Me and my mate went upto the A127 to Rayleigh and back. The car was absolutely spot on
it put a smile on my face....:smokin:


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

thinking of taking escort out 2night :smokin:


----------



## Sinbad (Nov 20, 2010)

Wow, nice cars. Any plans for the R33?


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

Sinbad said:


> Wow, nice cars. Any plans for the R33?


was thinking of t88 with maybe 1000cc, need to talk to my tuner.....


----------



## elinortwolf (Oct 28, 2011)

*Hello*

Very Nice Car Buddy


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

elinortwolf said:


> Very Nice Car Buddy


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rumsawatti (Nov 1, 2011)

Those are legit! props to the man!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

rumsawatti said:


> Those are legit! props to the man!


Er, what the **** does that exactly mean?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Er, what the **** does that exactly mean?


Sheeet man, iz you not down wid da clique, no dbt 2 bze txtn yo bitch what


----------



## rumsawatti (Nov 1, 2011)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Er, what the **** does that exactly mean?


Nice cars, respect to the owner


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

rumsawatti said:


> Nice cars, respect to the owner


3 characters less and understandable this time. Might have been easier typing that in the first place?

Top tip - you maybe new and keen to post but, think before you type please.


----------



## rumsawatti (Nov 1, 2011)

TAZZMAXX said:


> 3 characters less and understandable this time. Might have been easier typing that in the first place?
> 
> Top tip - you maybe new and keen to post but, think before you type please.


Okay, i see what you mean, thank you for the tip. i wasn't trying to be keen or fancy or anything...just thought a different phrase wouldnt hurt...


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

qad said:


> yes mate henry old car


I remember that car been out in it many times, Henry is still around on here from time to time. Awesome car and glad to see it in the hands of someone who appreciates it. Keep up on the polishing :clap:

Best regards Alan


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

Alan said:


> I remember that car been out in it many times, Henry is still around on here from time to time. Awesome car and glad to see it in the hands of someone who appreciates it. Keep up on the polishing :clap:
> 
> Best regards Alan


Thanks mate, it is truly an awesome car and over the years I have spent thousands on it and it has got better and better; I have had suspension work done, control arms, hicas lockout kit, new semi slick tyres and also a refresh on the engine. It's still running a t78-absolutely awesome turbo. People are always going on about the lag on their turbos but my car running the t78 is non laggy with lots of driveability. 
Still polishing lol 
Nice to find a person who remembers the car being awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

The wife M5 and my mk1 cossie powed for sideways and pure abuse!


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Damn! How many toys do you have?


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

.::TopSky::. said:


> Damn! How many toys do you have?


no more toys mate, thanks for asking lol :thumbsup:


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

some more toys of mine....


----------

